# old hackworks



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Merry Christmas:thumbup:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks like you been taking pictures of peoples basements in my town again. :laughing:


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

If I saw something like that I'd turn around and leave..


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ESPinc said:


> If I saw something like that I'd turn around and leave..


 No doubt or pull a water hose in there or a pressure washer and clean it with bleach 1st. I'm no clean freak but thats animal like.  I refuse to work in bars downtown for that very reason.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> No doubt or pull a water hose in there or a pressure washer and clean it with bleach 1st. I'm no clean freak but thats animal like.  I refuse to work in bars downtown for that very reason.



Tm, you know you installed that shiot boy. Damn Boy, everybody knows that.:laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

looks like they crapped everywhere but where they were supposed to...


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Worked on stuff like that for years in other parts of town ,,, NOT UNLESS I'M STARVING will i mess in those cesspools again ! CLEAN SOMETHING !!!!


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

that's the kind of stuff that makes me want to hand out business cards to the maid service and tell them to give them a call before they call me out again.


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

When I see something like that, the first thing I do is usually install a RPBA AND an Air Gap just downstream of the Main shut off. "Premise Isolation"


----------



## PlumbingTheCape (Mar 1, 2010)

ESPinc said:


> If I saw something like that I'd turn around and leave..


We charge by the hour- I'd pitch a tent and make myself at home :laughing:


----------

